# New Kinda Sorta Puppy!!!



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I know, I know.... I'm the bad one out who continues to post photo's of my other pets, but this one's different. I'd been wanting one for awhile, finally got the ok from my partner and spent 9 months on a hunt across North America for one. No one south of the border would ship up here due to CITES paperwork, no one in Canada had Black and White's available, only Reds. I lucked out when someone brought their 2 year old Argentine Tegu back to the store they bought her (?) from, same one I'd been talking to the owner with.

Picked up my new girl at YVR on Monday!!

Us coming back from the airport

















Her checking out her new home


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

cool lizard


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You got a dinosaur!!! Looks AWESOME


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow he looks huge, what is it called?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice..
Should this go to Member Photo Gallery?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Oh how cool! I have heard about these guys - hope you will post more pics  How is she settling in?


----------



## Oliverrem (May 15, 2010)

She looks so CUTE, and really gorgeous. ahaha congrats on the new 'baby' =)


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I would love to get one of those. Have to wait to get my own place


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that is awesome. If you have time, maybe I can come over and check them out.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing! I'd love to see a video!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tegus are awesome.
i've had Tegus and savana monitors in the past one of my all time fav. pets.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Wow he looks huge, what is it called?


Phoenix is a black and white Argentine Tegu, alot harder to find than the Columbian Tegu's... She's not as big as some I've seen, only about 3 feet.



charles said:


> that is awesome. If you have time, maybe I can come over and check them out.


Sure, let me know when you'd like to stop by  Peter Parker might want to say hi though, he gets left out alot.


----------

